
Analyse Asia 49: The Shortest Interview with Jenny Lee from GGV Capital - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/08/02/episode-49-the-shortest-interview-with-jenny-lee-from-ggv-capital/
======
bleongcw
In this episode recorded during the RISE Conference, we got the shortest
interview in our podcast history with Jenny Lee from GGV Capital. In this
episode, Jenny Lee discussed how she started in venture capital and offered
her perspectives on start-up investments from US to China, from how both
cultures differ from management styles to innovation, and what her investment
thesis is as it evolved across the different times from the PC to mobile era
and now the new internet of things world.

